# Fedor's Coaches Blames Loss on Psychics.



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Fedor Emelianenko’s coach Vladimir Voronov has presented an interesting theory for his fighter’s loss to Antonio ‘Bigfoot’ Silva on Saturday night.

Psychics.

“We believe that forbidden psychological technology was used… It seems to us that not everything was right, and that certain technologies were used. Not ones that could be seen by the naked eye but psychological technologies that worked on both fighters at a distance,” he said to Russian website LifeSports.ru 

“That is why during the fight Fedor was just not like himself. It seemed very strange behaviour from Fedor. He stepped into the ring and did everything exactly the opposite of what we practiced before the fight. We were all shocked! Fedor had never previously done such a thing. 

“Now nearly a week passes, everything settles, and we understand why all this happened.”

Voronov also observed with suspicion the fact that Fedor seemed to look “a little depressed” while Silva “literally glowed from the overflowing of its energy”. Voronov suspects the use of a person or persons in the audience capable of “blocking energy” and “transferring energy from one person to another”. 

Silva’s post-fight behaviour was cited as evidence. 

Silva initially roared in celebration then became almost subdued as he went to bow to Fedor and thanked him for the fight. Voronov sees the sudden change in demeanour as highly suspicious, despite the fact that literally hundreds of fighters around the world have done similar.

LifeSports.ru also spoke to a teacher from what is described as “Russia's largest school of hypnosis”, who backed Voronov up. 

“The human mind has enormous power of suggestion, it explains all sorts of curses, evil eye, etc” Nicholas Zakharkin said.

“Therefore, if a well-trained specialist is in the area of visual contact with Emelianenko, then he could convince him of anything and have any effect. If the hypnotist was set up and sat at a distance where he could meet eyes, he could make hypnotic influence without any big problems.”

Fighters Only has telepathically contacted Bigfoot Silva’s team to ask if they did indeed use any secret hypnotists against Fedor. We await a response.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

is that a troll article?? seems fake. If not that is the biggest load of crap ive heard in awhile.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope, its on the Fighters Only's website.
HERE


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

lol pretty ridiculous. Since they seem to know so much about this stuff how do we know they werent using it against Fedors opponents before?? LOL

and whats up with "he did the opposite of what we told him"?? he always throws looping bombs and seems to have no gameplan, i guess he been doing the opposite of the gameplan his whole career lol


that is seriously a hall of fame horrible article and horrible opinion, talk about grasping at straws lol good find, nice post 

ill add this to the growing list of Fedor coaches excuses, these guys are retards and make fedor look bad...



> - What was the game plan going into the fight?
> - We didn't really have one. We planned to adjust according to the situation. First, we wanted to "feel" the opponent, then start the real action.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bloody...hell.

Fedor is awesome. His management are complete idiots.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

If that article is legit and they believe in that stuff it would be a very sad explanation/excuse.

They should try to win The One Million Dollar Paranormal Challenge instead of staying in fighting business.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Nope, its on the Fighters Only's website.
> HERE


Holly s**t!

And i thought it was related to a phenomenom linked to The Easter Islands!
The famous big heads statues...
That's where Silva gets his powers from...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

...Wow.....


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Rasputin agrees with this theory


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, what the hell.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Awesome. It beats "I had a cracked skull" in the lamest excuses ever contest. 

The reason I am not a billionaire underwear model astronaut rockstar BJJ blackbelt is also due to these paranormal forces. Man, the ass I'd be kicking but for those damned psychics.


----------



## RightCross (Jan 5, 2011)

seems like a good excuse... fedor lost because of hypnotization. its not the first time this happened. i remember in vince mcmahons org a similar thing happened with roddy roddy piper. u guys shouldnt dismiss m-1 or vince mcmahon both are legit


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, the people that represent Fedor are complete ass clowns. Fedor is an equally or greater ass clown for letting these kind of dbags speak for him. On another note that I havent seen anyone mention yet, Fedor has shown that he has zero heart. The dude lost two fights in a row and now he is thinking about retiring. The went undefeated for damn near ten years and the moment he faces any real adversity in his career, he is ready to hang it up. Congrats Fedor worshippers, your idol is the biggest frontrunner in the history of mma. I know im going to get burned for this, but Fedor has shown his true colors in the last couple of years.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

joshua7789 said:


> Wow, the people that represent Fedor are complete ass clowns. Fedor is an equally or greater ass clown for letting these kind of dbags speak for him. On another note that I havent seen anyone mention yet, Fedor has shown that he has zero heart. The dude lost two fights in a row and now he is thinking about retiring. The went undefeated for damn near ten years and the moment he faces any real adversity in his career, he is ready to hang it up. Congrats Fedor worshippers, your idol is the biggest frontrunner in the history of mma. I know im going to get burned for this, but Fedor has shown his true colors in the last couple of years.


 come on man. 0 heart?? He was under a giant taking MASSIVE shots for 3min and had no inkling to quit, turtle up or let himself be submitted and in the last 20 seconds worked his way to attempt his own sub.


Imagine his heel hook/toe hold (i couldnt tell what he was really going for) had worked. It would have been the greatest 1 round comeback in recent memory.


You can say alot of things about Fedor but saying he has no heart makes you come across as sounding foolish IMO


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I think Fedor's Coaches practice Feng Shui.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> come on man. 0 heart?? He was under a giant taking MASSIVE shots for 3min and had no inkling to quit, turtle up or let himself be submitted and in the last 20 seconds worked his way to attempt his own sub.
> 
> 
> Imagine his heel hook/toe hold (i couldnt tell what he was really going for) had worked. It would have been the greatest 1 round comeback in recent memory.
> ...


It was his post fight actions that have shown what he is really made of. As I said, the guy is a frontrunner.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

joshua7789 said:


> It was his post fight actions that have shown what he is really made of. As I said, the guy is a frontrunner.


 have you ever been in a fight?? Emotions are flying everywhere, you can literally NEVER take something somebody says after a fight that seriously, he was obv in an emotional state.


Now he says he isnt retiring, so perhaps your opinion changes?? Im not the biggest Fedor fan either but i think saying he has no heart is blasphemy.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

32% of Russians think the sun revolves around the earth...

Fedor's management obviously falls into that 32%


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Fedor needs to watch Rocky IV. He'll come to the conclusion that 1. He doesn't train hard enough and 2. Russia sucks ass.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

what the fak did I just read? Fedor was mentally subbed by some form of telekinesis assassin.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

They've been using the same psychics on Tito Ortiz for years... he's more succeptable because of the size of his head. Thats how his opponents are able to edge him out every time...

The only fight he really lost is when he went in with a cracked skull.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...They should have blamed the loss on Elvis instead. Good grief! I agree with the statement that Fedor didn't seem like himself. He's never performed that badly in his entire career. Props to Silva for being the better man that night. Fedor had superior handspeed but was all over the place. His timing was shot. Fedor looked out of his element. I hope he honors his contract and gets a win or two to finish out his career with some dignity. He deserves that. The pressure Fedor was under for years with M-1 making terrible decisions I think played a part in his two-steps back...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

We can only hope and pray that the Russians bring their own team of counter-psi-ops the next time Fedor fights.

Let the battle begin.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Emelianenko better be prepared next time, there is resort:










It's quite complicated, but I'm positive that Russian engineers will get behind the secrets of its construction.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Bloody...hell.
> 
> Fedor is awesome. His management are complete idiots.


This. Just, this.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

:confused02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't see anything rediculous or odd about it.

Not that I think it's even .01% true, but there are people who believe that certain humans can speak to the dead and let others know what their dead family want to say, people actually make a good living off of it like John Edward. There are people in this world who watch the Flintstones as if it's a documantary. There are people who have convined themselves that there's a magical space daddy who you can telepathically speak to living in the sky, and if you ask him for things, you shall recieve them.

Point being, people can and will believe in ANYTHING if they spend the time to convince themselves, so I actually think they believe what they are saying, and if that's the case, what can you do? People can believe whatever they want.

However, it's an extremely lame excuse that isn't true whatsoever.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

> - Does it concern you that Silva was 10 kg heavier in the day of the fight, how can you explain such a tremendous weight-gain?
> - Of course it amazed us. Think about it, how can the normal human-being gain 10 kg in 24 hours? There is something fishy here. The truth is, all our fighters, I am talking about Russian fighters here, that are fighting under M-1, train on their natural abilities. Of course, they take vitamins, but that's it. At the same time, all the foreign fighters, I think about 99% of them, are taking chemicals. Obviously it was not a problem for Silva to make a weight. He weighted 264 pounds in the day of the weigh-ins, and the next day, he was already over 280, he gained 10 kg...Its very hard to fight with opponent like this.


...

Fedor's striking coach doesn't know what weight cutting is?

It seems like he's saying Silva took something to gain 20 lbs in a day. Does he think steroids are like Popeye's spinach, and you immediately gain 20 lbs of muscle as soon as you take them?

Also, about his "Russians = clean, Foreigners = dirty" claims: didn't Kirill Sidelnikov (A Fedor training partner) get popped for steroids?



All the above shouldn't mean I think it's impossible Bigfoot is on something. He was popped once before, though he said it was due to a treatment for his acromegaly. I have no idea if a treatment for acromegaly could have caused a positive for steroids, but I do know it involves hormone levels, so I'm not totally ruling it out a legit doctor says it's impossible.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

No surprise here. Fedorism is a cult. It's not so much about the weird theories, but more about the refusal to believe he's not that good. Fedor's flame burned about about 7 years ago. That's just too much for his followers to accept.



M.C said:


> I don't see anything rediculous or odd about it.
> 
> Not that I think it's even .01% true, but there are people who believe that certain humans can speak to the dead and let others know what their dead family want to say, people actually make a good living off of it like John Edward. There are people in this world who watch the Flintstones as if it's a documantary. There are people who have convined themselves that there's a magical space daddy who you can telepathically speak to living in the sky, and if you ask him for things, you shall recieve them.


Very true. There are even people that believe the universe leapt into existence uncaused for no reason. Nothing's off limits after that.


----------



## LTrain5563 (Feb 16, 2011)

In an article on mmamania his camp is now blaming it on psychological technologies from the crowd influencing the loss. 

When will it stop. I'm sick of the excuses.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

LTrain5563 said:


> In an article on mmamania his camp is now blaming it on psychological technologies from the crowd influencing the loss.
> 
> When will it stop. I'm sick of the excuses.


Dude, 100 years from now there is still going to be arguments about Fedor. It will never stop. There's no way his hardcore fans will accept a legit loss. Just aint gonna happen.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Fedor's hard drive wasn't updated to Windows 7. He lost because he's still running off XP.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Fedor's hard drive wasn't updated to Windows 7. He lost because he's still running off XP.


Everyone knows Fedor runs Linux.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

....honestly...someone needs to tape this guys mouth shut this is just way out there.


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

I wonder if Fedor is actually aware of some of the shit that spew's out of his team's mouths.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

What kind of crazy russian did they pull out of the ice for this interview hahaha, must be drinking bad vodka.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Bloody...hell.
> 
> Fedor is awesome. His management are complete idiots.


Ya know. I don't mind Fedor. He is the best HW of all time.

But why does he get a pass? You are as good as the people you surround yourself with. He has chosen these fools to manage him and train him. So why isn't it on him?

If his whole team believes in this crazy ass bull of an excuse, then he must to a certain extent. If he didn't why on earth would you let your manager go around making ridiculous excuses?

At some point it is on Fedor for being involved with such clowns.

" but no, Fedor is just a fighter. poor Fedor." 

Either Fedor is really dumb....or he thinks these guys are legit. And I don't think he is dumb. So it is on him. Perhaps he has these same crazy ass ideas that his team has. Maybe he thinks the same way, but he isn't a vocal guy and has his management do the talking. 

Why does everyone think these guys are so bad, but the guy they represent isn't? And why does everyone think they know how Fedor thinks? As if he is put against his will to fight for these guys and have them represent him anyway they want.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Ya know. I don't mind Fedor. He is the best HW of all time.
> 
> But why does he get a pass? You are as good as the people you surround yourself with. He has chosen these fools to manage him and train him. So why isn't it on him?
> 
> ...


I agree Fedor's a grown man and responsible for his own management


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm not sure why people argue about this. It's a legit explanation, it happened before:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

M.C said:


> I don't see anything rediculous or odd about it.
> 
> Not that I think it's even .01% true, but there are people who believe that certain humans can speak to the dead and let others know what their dead family want to say, people actually make a good living off of it like John Edward. There are people in this world who watch the Flintstones as if it's a documantary. There are people who have convined themselves that there's a magical space daddy who you can telepathically speak to living in the sky, and if you ask him for things, you shall recieve them.
> 
> ...


True, there wouldn't had been nearly as much ridicule if they had said that it was God's will that Bigfoot would win that night, and still, you can't rank the credibility of different superstitions based on the skills of their respective marketing specialists throughout history.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, just wow I cannot believe they went public with this nonsense. Honestly, I like anything pertaining to paranormal, but it is certainly not what happened last weekend. I have not noticed anything that may warrant that kind of suspicion. To suggest that Bigfoot possesses some sort of very serious psychological abilities to will his opponent into doing something opposite of his intention (particularly when it was Fedor who's had lots of fights and who is very difficult to break mentally) and make this excuse official is unbelievably silly.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

If this article is real it is one of the most pathetic reactions to a loss I have ever seen in sport.

I hope Fedor has nothing to do with these thoughts and excuses.

He was soundly beating by a guy who was better on the night in question. Just take the loss with dignity and vow to come back (or call it a day wherever your head is at now)

I hope he focuses and wants to prove himself again, rematch to avenge his losses and fight Overeem and the potential fights left for him in Strikeforce, but I would understand if he decided to hang up his gloves and concentrate on other ventures in his life (he has already had a long and successful MMA career)

For the record I think in a rematch he beats Werdum, but would back both Overeem and Silva in future matches against him.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah i could only read half of this before i spat out my food and chose not to read anymore nonsense


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

So apparently the only people more delusional than we were, was his management!


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> ...Wow.....


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

Man , right now all his management can do for him is hurt his legacy...if only fedor woke up and got a serious camp, i think he may still have some fight left in him...damn you M-1!!!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ape City said:


> So apparently the only people more delusional than we were, was his management!


Apparently.:laugh: raise01:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

tasshal said:


> Man , right now all his management can do for him is hurt his legacy...if only fedor woke up and got a serious camp, i think he may still have some fight left in him...damn you M-1!!!


I believe he does, too, but his training circle is small and so exclusive, that he doesn't have room to improve or learn anything new and dynamic. 

Fedor's stand up looked regressed and his ground game was pimp slapped.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

But noo its not Fedor being ridiculous. It is only the guys he hires to represent him. 

Yea. Suuuuuuure.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> In the early 1960s, Yuri Andropov, head of the KGB from 1967 to 1982 and President of the USSR from 1983 to 1984, issued the command to implement a psychotronic-warfare programme in order to develop a new form of strategic weapons system to augment nuclear weapons. According to Soviet journalist, writing in Young Guard magazine, in 1990, Emil Bachurin, former KGB Major General Oleg Kalugin, head of foreign counterintelligence for the Soviet Union in the 1970s, told him that Yuri Andropov had been especially upset about several psi-weapons centres he maintained were located in Canada. ‘Canadian research must be surpassed,’ he ordered.
> 
> Bachurin’s sources also revealed that after the war the Soviets had scooped up masses of Nazi occult research, including some by the notorious Dr Mengele at the Dachau concentration camp. Building on these horrible experiments had sped Soviet success in developing psi weapons, they told him. V. Scheglov, a journalist for Yaroslavl, reported in 1993 that psi weapons had been developed and used on the civilian populations of not only the USSR but the West, again and again.


 more.

It's not Fedor or his management. It's The government. 

Putin thinks it was Canadian tec.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> more.
> 
> It's not Fedor or his management. It's The government.
> 
> Putin thinks it was Canadian tec.


lol. Bigfoot Silva must be a closet Billionaire to privately purchase a psi-weapon.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> lol. Bigfoot Silva must be a closet Billionaire to privately purchase a psi-weapon.


Poor bigfoot is just a pawn in a much bigger game. Haven't you figured it out?

M-1 = KGB :eek02:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Fedor should come out to his old walk out song !!!


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

tenorikuma said:


>


That's the hole in Bigfoots game right there.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

...Wow

I'm not speechless often...Most of my friends tell me that I talk too much, and that I always have an opinion (which I usually do), but this left me speechless. One of the most absurd things I've ever read.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

wow.....

retards...


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

I dont even understand why Fedor's Coaches stated this.
Everyone who saw that fight KNEW that there was person who transfer Fedors energy to Big foot. It was so obvious. 

Even Silva's management agreed(http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/303347/Silvas-manager-answers-Fedor-camp-psychic-charge/).. Black G.O.A.T.(I had to be A.Silva) was involved for God's sake.


----------



## chokeuout381 (Oct 11, 2010)

even Ms Cleo would've been shocked to have read this shit


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Honestly, this excuse is absolutely genius.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

That's Russians for you.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Either we are being trolled hard by these dumbass russians, or it explains why soviets failed so hard with their space program too. <.<

I kinda "got" Fedor's missing priest excuse. No, it wasn't THE reason he lost, but I can see how it messed with his head a bit. This however is way too much and it is only making his entire camp look like a bunch of retards.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Holy shit. Grasping at straws much? Wow.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Diokhan said:


> I kinda "got" Fedor's missing priest excuse. No, it wasn't THE reason he lost, but I can see how it messed with his head a bit. This however is way too much and it is only making his entire camp look like a bunch of retards.


I think Bigfoot's fist is what messed up Fedor's head....


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I blame the loss on physics, but hey, go ahead, blame psychics.


----------

